# New 310Bhs



## Jim P (Nov 10, 2009)

We just bought our new 310BHS, and can't wait until April to get it from the dealer. I'm wondering if someone can answer a quick one for me. Does anyone know the size of the openning for the tv in the bunk house entertainment unit? I want to buy a tv for it if I see a good deal, but we forgot to measure the openning when we were at the dealership.

Thanks

Canadian Outbacker.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Jim P said:


> We just bought our new 310BHS, and can't wait until April to get it from the dealer. I'm wondering if someone can answer a quick one for me. Does anyone know the size of the openning for the tv in the bunk house entertainment unit? I want to buy a tv for it if I see a good deal, but we forgot to measure the openning when we were at the dealership.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Canadian Outbacker.


If i were to guess....







...i would say 20" wide x 16 5/8" high









No guessing, that's the measurement on mine


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Speaking of the 310, either of you guys have a good idea on a spot to mount a direct tv box for the front TV? They left a nice shelf in the back but not the front...


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Dub said:


> Speaking of the 310, either of you guys have a good idea on a spot to mount a direct tv box for the front TV? They left a nice shelf in the back but not the front...


I am thinking you will need to go elsewhere with it and run a remote eye over to the wall.....

Maybe put it in the outside camp kitchen that way you will have access to it outside and then run a remote eye over to the tv, that way it will flip around with the tv.


----------



## col. Sanders crew (Sep 28, 2007)

We bought a new 300BH in September, and bought a 22 inch flat screen for the bunkhouse, perfect fit !


----------



## Jim P (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for the help. I'll be looking for a 22" that will fit into the 20" x 16 5/8" space.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Jim P said:


> Thanks for the help. I'll be looking for a 22" that will fit into the 20" x 16 5/8" space.


I believe the 300 BH has a bigger opening........... a 22" flat Screen will not fit in a 20" wide opening...you will need to look to a 19" TV


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

clarkely said:


> Thanks for the help. I'll be looking for a 22" that will fit into the 20" x 16 5/8" space.


I believe the 300 BH has a bigger opening........... a 22" flat Screen will not fit in a 20" wide opening...you will need to look to a 19" TV
[/quote]

Actually it will...we have a 22" 16x9 ratio tv in our 310 (remember the 22" is measured diagonally). It's a little over 20" wide and about 15 5/8" tall. All we have to do is angle it slightly to get it past the trim pieces on the sides and then it fits perfectly. The actual space behind the trim pieces is 21 3/4" wide. I picked it up on sale at Best Buy last year around Christmas, here's the model:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Insignia%26%23174%3B+-+22%22+Class+/+720p+/+60Hz+/+LCD+HDTV/9153961.p?id=1218038552639&skuId=9153961


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

sydmeg1012 said:


> Thanks for the help. I'll be looking for a 22" that will fit into the 20" x 16 5/8" space.


I believe the 300 BH has a bigger opening........... a 22" flat Screen will not fit in a 20" wide opening...you will need to look to a 19" TV
[/quote]

Actually it will...we have a 22" 16x9 ratio tv in our 310 (remember the 22" is measured diagonally). It's a little over 20" wide and about 15 5/8" tall. All we have to do is angle it slightly to get it past the trim pieces on the sides and then it fits perfectly. The actual space behind the trim pieces is 21 3/4" wide. I picked it up on sale at Best Buy last year around Christmas, here's the model:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Insignia%26%23174%3B+-+22%22+Class+/+720p+/+60Hz+/+LCD+HDTV/9153961.p?id=1218038552639&skuId=9153961
[/quote]

Thanks, Jer I know they are measured diagonally, but they are usually still close to the the width with the frame around......... most i looked at on line were 21-22" Wide.......

I feel like an idiot though.....when i went out (in my Pajamas I might add) before work the other day to measure the opening......i never did measure behind the frame.......It would be wider and thus a 22" would fit........... I need to change my Christmas list


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

clarkely said:


> Thanks for the help. I'll be looking for a 22" that will fit into the 20" x 16 5/8" space.


I believe the 300 BH has a bigger opening........... a 22" flat Screen will not fit in a 20" wide opening...you will need to look to a 19" TV
[/quote]

Actually it will...we have a 22" 16x9 ratio tv in our 310 (remember the 22" is measured diagonally). It's a little over 20" wide and about 15 5/8" tall. All we have to do is angle it slightly to get it past the trim pieces on the sides and then it fits perfectly. The actual space behind the trim pieces is 21 3/4" wide. I picked it up on sale at Best Buy last year around Christmas, here's the model:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Insignia%26%23174%3B+-+22%22+Class+/+720p+/+60Hz+/+LCD+HDTV/9153961.p?id=1218038552639&skuId=9153961
[/quote]

Thanks, Jer I know they are measured diagonally, but they are usually still close to the the width with the frame around......... most i looked at on line were 21-22" Wide.......

I feel like an idiot though.....when i went out (in my Pajamas I might add) before work the other day to measure the opening......i never did measure behind the frame.......It would be wider and thus a 22" would fit........... I need to change my Christmas list








[/quote]

Keep watching that one...I think I paid $189 for it right around Xmas, or just after.


----------



## Jim P (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks alot for the help. If I can get it for that price, it will be worth driving to Buffalo.


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

clarkely said:


> Thanks for the help. I'll be looking for a 22" that will fit into the 20" x 16 5/8" space.


I believe the 300 BH has a bigger opening........... a 22" flat Screen will not fit in a 20" wide opening...you will need to look to a 19" TV
[/quote]

Actually it will...we have a 22" 16x9 ratio tv in our 310 (remember the 22" is measured diagonally). It's a little over 20" wide and about 15 5/8" tall. All we have to do is angle it slightly to get it past the trim pieces on the sides and then it fits perfectly. The actual space behind the trim pieces is 21 3/4" wide. I picked it up on sale at Best Buy last year around Christmas, here's the model:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Insignia%26%23174%3B+-+22%22+Class+/+720p+/+60Hz+/+LCD+HDTV/9153961.p?id=1218038552639&skuId=9153961
[/quote]

Thanks, Jer I know they are measured diagonally, but they are usually still close to the the width with the frame around......... most i looked at on line were 21-22" Wide.......

I feel like an idiot though.....when i went out (in my Pajamas I might add) before work the other day to measure the opening......i never did measure behind the frame.......It would be wider and thus a 22" would fit........... I need to change my Christmas list








[/quote]

Just curious, were they the Clarke Griswold 'Marty Moose' jammies?


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

sydmeg1012 said:


> Thanks for the help. I'll be looking for a 22" that will fit into the 20" x 16 5/8" space.


I believe the 300 BH has a bigger opening........... a 22" flat Screen will not fit in a 20" wide opening...you will need to look to a 19" TV
[/quote]

Actually it will...we have a 22" 16x9 ratio tv in our 310 (remember the 22" is measured diagonally). It's a little over 20" wide and about 15 5/8" tall. All we have to do is angle it slightly to get it past the trim pieces on the sides and then it fits perfectly. The actual space behind the trim pieces is 21 3/4" wide. I picked it up on sale at Best Buy last year around Christmas, here's the model:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Insignia%26%23174%3B+-+22%22+Class+/+720p+/+60Hz+/+LCD+HDTV/9153961.p?id=1218038552639&skuId=9153961
[/quote]

Thanks, Jer I know they are measured diagonally, but they are usually still close to the the width with the frame around......... most i looked at on line were 21-22" Wide.......

I feel like an idiot though.....when i went out (in my Pajamas I might add) before work the other day to measure the opening......i never did measure behind the frame.......It would be wider and thus a 22" would fit........... I need to change my Christmas list








[/quote]

Just curious, were they the Clarke Griswold 'Marty Moose' jammies?
[/quote]

Clarke & Jammiees = Buff or Sport Briefs........... cold and light out so it was sport briefs


----------



## sydmeg1012 (Nov 10, 2008)

clarkely said:


> Thanks for the help. I'll be looking for a 22" that will fit into the 20" x 16 5/8" space.


I believe the 300 BH has a bigger opening........... a 22" flat Screen will not fit in a 20" wide opening...you will need to look to a 19" TV
[/quote]

Actually it will...we have a 22" 16x9 ratio tv in our 310 (remember the 22" is measured diagonally). It's a little over 20" wide and about 15 5/8" tall. All we have to do is angle it slightly to get it past the trim pieces on the sides and then it fits perfectly. The actual space behind the trim pieces is 21 3/4" wide. I picked it up on sale at Best Buy last year around Christmas, here's the model:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Insignia%26%23174%3B+-+22%22+Class+/+720p+/+60Hz+/+LCD+HDTV/9153961.p?id=1218038552639&skuId=9153961
[/quote]

Thanks, Jer I know they are measured diagonally, but they are usually still close to the the width with the frame around......... most i looked at on line were 21-22" Wide.......

I feel like an idiot though.....when i went out (in my Pajamas I might add) before work the other day to measure the opening......i never did measure behind the frame.......It would be wider and thus a 22" would fit........... I need to change my Christmas list








[/quote]

Just curious, were they the Clarke Griswold 'Marty Moose' jammies?
[/quote]

Clarke & Jammiees = Buff or Sport Briefs........... cold and light out so it was sport briefs








[/quote]

It's gonna take a lot of therapy to get that image out of my head.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

sydmeg1012 said:


> Thanks for the help. I'll be looking for a 22" that will fit into the 20" x 16 5/8" space.


I believe the 300 BH has a bigger opening........... a 22" flat Screen will not fit in a 20" wide opening...you will need to look to a 19" TV
[/quote]

Actually it will...we have a 22" 16x9 ratio tv in our 310 (remember the 22" is measured diagonally). It's a little over 20" wide and about 15 5/8" tall. All we have to do is angle it slightly to get it past the trim pieces on the sides and then it fits perfectly. The actual space behind the trim pieces is 21 3/4" wide. I picked it up on sale at Best Buy last year around Christmas, here's the model:

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Insignia%26%23174%3B+-+22%22+Class+/+720p+/+60Hz+/+LCD+HDTV/9153961.p?id=1218038552639&skuId=9153961
[/quote]

Thanks, Jer I know they are measured diagonally, but they are usually still close to the the width with the frame around......... most i looked at on line were 21-22" Wide.......

I feel like an idiot though.....when i went out (in my Pajamas I might add) before work the other day to measure the opening......i never did measure behind the frame.......It would be wider and thus a 22" would fit........... I need to change my Christmas list








[/quote]

Just curious, were they the Clarke Griswold 'Marty Moose' jammies?
[/quote]

Clarke & Jammiees = Buff or Sport Briefs........... cold and light out so it was sport briefs








[/quote]

It's gonna take a lot of therapy to get that image out of my head.
[/quote]
Yeah, thanks a lot Clarke!!! TMI!!!


----------

